

10 Technology Predictions From The Startup Whisperer - flashinfremont
http://www.startupwhisperer.com/2008/12/10-technology-predictions-from-the-startup-whisperer.html

======
charcoal
What does the author mean by, "People are only an hour away from registering
online for a new business."?

------
seiji
Already posted from different source at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/x?fnid=AgrVIF203F>

Still not interesting.

